# New to the forum, not to the game



## ev1l (Apr 13, 2014)

Hello all.

Just 'officially' joined the forum, but have been a lurker for years, amongst other forums as well, some of which used to be huge but now no longer exist.  I'm 34 years old, 5'11, 190lbs, ~15% BF, and have been lifting for around 14 years.  

Reminiscing of my first trips to the gym, If only I had the knowledge I have now back when I started... it's amazing to me reading and researching across the net, and training with different folks over the years, how naive most new lifters (myself included) actually are or were.  It has taken me, seemingly, 14 years to finally get that mind-muscle connection and truly check my ego at the door, truly understand the impacts of diets, and have a good general understanding of how to successfully cycle.

I'm pleased with the wealth of information on here and look forward to continue reading, and now participating in threads.  I'll also plan to post my "supplement" logs over the next 3 months to see how I progress in the gym, and hope to get some brutally honest feedback in the process.

Talk soon, fellas.


----------



## sneedham (Apr 13, 2014)

Welcome bro...

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## flood (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks & welcome. Can I testify to what you said?   I just started working with a trainer only AFTER giving myself the gift of tendinosis. He's a pro natty guy who has been BBing for 20 years. I only drilled myself into the dirt for 3 years first... Youtube is one thing, and experienced eye is gold. The little things are huge and leaving my ego at the door was monster for me. Pain almost gone now and gains much better. All with lighter weights, more ancillary & support muscle work, and stretching. I look forward to your advice here.


----------



## brazey (Apr 14, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Apr 15, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Riles (Apr 15, 2014)

Welcome to the community


----------



## 1bbigger (Apr 15, 2014)

Welcome to IM....


----------



## ev1l (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Mincow (Apr 16, 2014)

flood said:


> Thanks & welcome. Can I testify to what you said?   I just started working with a trainer only AFTER giving myself the gift of tendinosis. He's a pro natty guy who has been BBing for 20 years. I only drilled myself into the dirt for 3 years first... Youtube is one thing, and experienced eye is gold. The little things are huge and leaving my ego at the door was monster for me. Pain almost gone now and gains much better. All with lighter weights, more ancillary & support muscle work, and stretching. I look forward to your advice here.



Great advice.


----------

